# Java web start problem with Tivo Photo 2.0



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

I just started having problem tonight. Tivo Photos 2.0 will not start. I've uninstalled and reinstalled Desktop 2.6.1. I've had it installed since 4/10 and have had no problem until tonight, and I haven't made any changes to my computer.

Now I get an error message saying can't launch something from www.tivo.com, and the details show thst it's unable to load resource: http://www.tivo.com/desktop/preep394juc542ou/hdphotos.jar

When I try to open the above link in Firefo, I was able to download it.

Anyone seen this? Is this a Tivo desktop issue? Photos 2.0 issue? Tivo.com issue? or java issue?

I have both J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 15 and Java 6 Update 5 installed. I hope one of them is the JRE 1.5 that Tivo Photos 2.0 needed. Why is the Java version numbers so confusing? 

I also tried uninstalling and reinstall photos 2.0, now I can't find on tivo.com where to download it again. One thing I really don't like about Tivo.com, it's a pain in the butt to find stuff.


----------



## dratoff (Jun 2, 2006)

I also have had that problem.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Wow, did they just update www.tivo.com last night? The new web site looks different. I hope that's what's causing the web start issue, will have to try it when I get home today.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

still borken


----------



## subat0mic (Jan 7, 2007)

"Unable to launch TiVo Photos 2.0"

is the error I see. Anyone know how to fix?

Details say this:

"An error occurred while launching/running the application.

Title: TiVo Photos 2.0
Vendor: TiVo, Inc.
Category: Unexpected Error

C:\Documents and Settings\kevin\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javaws\http\Dwww.tivo.com\P80\DMdesktop\DMpreep394juc542ou\RMhme-host-sample.jar (The system cannot find the file specified)"


----------



## stemeyda (May 23, 2010)

Not really sure if this January 2010 event is related to the earlier start of this thread 2008. I did find a solution to the January 2010 problem.

I have Desktop 2.8 installed... I tried un-installing and re-installing to no avail. I did see where someone went back to Jdk 1.5 and it fixed the problem and they had just upgraded to jdk 1.6 u20. So I found this thread recently and I feel this is really the solution to this problem so I thought I would post it. 

It looks like if you have jdk6 u19 or jdk6 u20 installed (maybe 18 and before), you will see this problem. There was an error identified in the jdk that was fixed in jdk1.6 u21. Reference to this but and associated details to this problem can be found on the Oracle/Sun Forum. Since Tivo forum will not allow me to post the link until I have posted 5 time, just goolge the following quote and click the first link and you can read all about it.

"Java Web Start & JNLP - Java web start fails to launch application 5434022" 

So the solution to this problem seems to be update your jdk to the latest jdk.


----------

